# Problema con ventilador de torre vertical Bionaire BT36R



## jayalab (Oct 10, 2011)

Hola a todos. El problema es con un ventilador de torre bionaire serie: bt36r

1. Al encenderlo solo funciona por un segundo y luego se apaga automaticamente (gira y se apaga)
2. Junto al motor que esta en la base, se halla un capacitor de arranque de 1uf (aspecto fisico una cajita negra de 2x3cm y 1cm espesor)ya lo cambie por otro, y el problema continua (gira un segundo y se apaga).
3. Talvez el problema este en el circuito, en la etapa de encendido, o nose...

bueno espero su ayuda, de antemano muchas gracias compaÑeros 

LES DEJO EL LINK DONDE ESTA EL ASPECTO DEL VENTILADOR...

http://www.comerciaperu.com/bt36r-v...o-d-75-horas-de-apagado-automtico-1075-a.html


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 11, 2011)

Pues mira puede que este sea el caso:
 Hay un momento en la vida de los ventiladores en el que el motor se pone un poco duro y aunque al principio gira un poco no logra seguir girando y si lo dejas asi prendido sin girar hay el riesgo de que se allá quemado el embobinado, puedes checar esto abriendo el ventilador y girar un poco las aspas y deverian girarse con demasiada facilidad y tardar en pararse, en caso de que si haga lo mencionado checa el circuito de control y si aun así no deve estar quemado una de las bobinas saludos..


----------



## jayalab (Oct 11, 2011)

vere el embobinado... gira un poco al encender y luego se apaga solo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2011)

Puede ser un problema de bujes y el rotor se "recuesta" contra el campo


Saludos !


----------



## jayalab (Oct 12, 2011)

pues si parece que el problema esta een el rotor esta rozando y gira duro y se apaga automaticamente... ya lo engrase y limpieza.... pero nah... la placa esta bien.. el micro sw de encendido esta bien...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2011)

Algo vas a tener que "inventarle" para que gire suave y libre


----------

